# Lovely conversations



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

_(Please note that this is posted in the Community Forum, which "is the place for those *fun, and not so serious threads")*_

You know how you sometimes get dragged into threads that you should really avoid? And others say helpful things like, "You can put people on ignore, you know", or "You can just stay away from the innumerable polls about greatest, worst and anything tonal"?

Well, having been urged to clean up my act by another member, I've decided that the only way to stop being dirty is through some kind of aversion therapy - in reverse. Therefore, to avoid the lure of temptation, and to inure myself to all things non-controversial and overwhelmingly positive, I shall do my best to initiate and contribute to a lovely conversation about the loveliness of lovely music.

Here we go...

Isn't Sibelius' Symphony No 6 lovely? I'm finding comparing different versions a very lovely endeavour - Vanska, Sanderling, Davis, Berglund, Karajan so far - they're all lovely, but not equally so. I think that Berglund's sense of 'allegro molto' is more lovelier than Davis's, but perhaps Sanderling's is the most loveliest of all.

What do you think?

(Any hint of cynicism or general unloveliness in anyone's replies may be dealt with by referral to the lovely moderators!)


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Right now I am listening to this,






I felt that a Finnish composer and a Finnish conductor would be a good combination, so far so good.

BTW, I'll let you do the comparisons, I'll just listen and enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2015)

OK MacLeod look at me, keep looking at me MacLeod keep looking at me and keep thinking lovely thoughts....don't look over there you'll have unlovely thoughts if you do so MACLEOD KEEP YOUR EYES ON ME! That's it, now let's keep talking lovely...


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Careful Macleod, dogen could lead you astray, here's a hint,


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

What a lovely idea for a thread! 

:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2015)

I suddenly realised that I'd been following, and occasionally participating in threads discussing discussions, but left behind any thread talking about music and the joy of listening to it, or how great it is. To correct this, I've made observations in two other threads...

Feel free to tell me how much you also love Prokofiev's lovely moments and whether Mozart wrote symphonies of equal or unequal quality...

http://www.talkclassical.com/37826-2015-proms-post952470.html#post952470

http://www.talkclassical.com/27953-classical-music-critic-who-post952455.html#post952455


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

MacLeod said:


> I suddenly realised that I'd been following, and occasionally participating in threads discussing discussions, but left behind any thread talking about music and the joy of listening to it, or how great it is. To correct this, I've made observations in two other threads...
> 
> Feel free to tell me how much you also love Prokofiev's lovely moments and whether Mozart wrote symphonies of equal or unequal quality...
> 
> ...


Yes! I also love Prokofiev's lovely moments, and I think Mozart's symphonies are wonderful.


----------

